# Unlocking iPhone 4 at Telus?



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Has anybody had their iPhone 4 unlocked by Telus yet? They were supposed to be offering the service this past Monday.

I've been travelling back and forth between the US and Canada and will be for another several months, so I was thinking about getting an AT&T SIM card for when I'm in the US. My Telus bill right now is $150-$160/month with the US/Canada package and I still don't get int'l data at that price.


----------



## SnowDX (Nov 10, 2010)

Last I heard, the service is not yet available for iPhones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

SnowDX said:


> Last I heard, the service is not yet available for iPhones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats true. I called and tried. No iPhones yet.
It's brutal...one of the most expensive phones they carry and they don't devote any technical resources to it.
"I'm sorry sir, but we havn't been able to create the method of unlocking for the iPhone 4 yet".

Hmmm... I bet Apple has it! ... idiots.


----------



## SnowDX (Nov 10, 2010)

Limit77 said:


> Thats true. I called and tried. No iPhones yet.
> It's brutal...one of the most expensive phones they carry and they don't devote any technical resources to it.
> "I'm sorry sir, but we havn't been able to create the method of unlocking for the iPhone 4 yet".
> 
> Hmmm... I bet Apple has it! ... idiots.


LOL Well that's a stupid comment on his part. As as far as I know it's as simple as the IMEI being put on the proper list at Apple. Various carriers in Europe offer official unlocking for the iPhone already, so it's not like Telus is breaking any new ground. Perhaps they need/want to implement an automated way to get the IMEI on a list at Apple, and they haven't bothered to do that yet? Rogers is doing it already too so it's not like they have to "create the method". :lmao:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Has anyone found any recent updated and reliable info for a solution for this iphone 4 "unlocking" problem???

I just posted to another forum topic with a similar question and some statements at http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-...-receive-calls-overseas-w-local-sim-card.html


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Also on Fido and Rogers, the contract has to be up on the phone itself. iPhones less than three years old from purchase date will not be unlocked, unless it was bought outright no contract.


----------

